# Al's Haunted Trail 2006



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Here are my pictures from this years haunt.
Go to http://www.freewebs.com/spookkid
Hope you all like it.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

And go to Halloween 2006 in the menu bar.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cute pics kid,
did you have an actual walking trail?


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job! Whatcha got planned for 2007?


----------

